# [SOLVED] how do i overclock



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

I just built a new pc with A6 3670k and I want to know how to over clock and what is the risk of it?


----------



## fisem (Mar 10, 2012)

*Re: how do i overclock*



tanveerahmed2k said:


> I just built a new pc with A6 3670k and I want to know how to over clock and what is the risk of it?


fisem:Overclocking is basically a process in which the speed of specific components of a personal computer will be increased manually through settings and direct instructions for the hardware. The performance improvement is reached after which the process can vary
one of the main risks are:
Increased temperature is extremely significant
* Decrease the lifetime of components
* A clock poorly done can make your system unstable and knocks him constantly
* Crashes in constants compudador (in case of wrong clock)
* Can burn components as you will be using more energy than normal, it can give an overload and Bye Bye.

I do not recommend overclocking (only if an older machine that is worthless and you want to test), but even so, I recommend an upgrade.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: how do i overclock*

We can't advise any OC'ing without knowing what we're working with.
Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.

If your components are top quality: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html

Note: OC'ing adds unneeded stress to components and voids warranties.


----------

